# Nitlon PE Braid.



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

A couple of months ago I bought a Pfluger Trion baitcaster at Amart on one of there big sales. To save some money I put a roll of 10lb fireline on it that I had at home as a spare for my other reel. After fishing with it and getting some nasty bird nests I finally took it of and went looking for a better substitute.

I came across a new braid called Nitlon PE from Japan(GIGA-Dyneema). I have always used there flurocarbon leader material and find it excellent with good strength. So I purchased a roll of there new 30lb line which will be used for big Murray Cod, jacks and hopefully barramundi in the near future. I tried it out yesterday and it came of the reel so well when casting. I can now cast twice the distance than using the fireline which isn't supposed to be used on baitcasters anyway. It has a bright yellow colour to help keep track when trolling and very easy to tie knots and it claims to have high knot strength. If it is any good as there leaders, it will be a regular on all my reels from now except the smaller threadlines.

I will let you know how it goes down the track when hooked on a good fish.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounds good John, it's cod time!


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

I also had a problem with 4 lb fireline on my spinning reel on the weekend. I've had the line on my reel for about 2 months (10 outings/100 casts). next cast a big birds nest :x .

Fireline??????


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Steveo said:


> I also had a problem with 4 lb fireline on my spinning reel on the weekend. I've had the line on my reel for about 2 months (10 outings/100 casts). next cast a big birds nest :x .
> 
> Fireline??????


I have a love-hate relationship with fireline. New fireline is the pits, especially for unweighted lure casting. It is stiff and won't lay on the spool properly, resulting in massive wind-knots. However, once it has lost its stiffness it is easy to use, still has good casting distance and good strength. If only there was some easy way to wear it in.

One thing to do is take some of it off. While this theoretically reduces casting distance, it reduces the laying problems so your fishing experience is much improved


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

So what do you think of it now?

I just got a roll of 6lb Nitlon PE in a 300 mtr roll, for my new certate 2000 (hope this doesnt turn me into another Daiwa wanker) :lol: . Mainly because I didnt want to use a backing line and most other braids in the small size dont get much more than 150 mtrs.

Just playing with it now, it looks a lot more finner and limper straight out of the box, than fireline, crystal or finns I have on the rest of my reels. Hope I dont spoil it by getting wind knots.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I love the nitlon fluro as leader (bit of a pain as main line but managable) so I will be getting me some of that braid.

Cheers Dave


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I use Nitlon 20 & 30lb on all of my beach reels and find it quite nice for casting, strength and durability.
I havent tried anything lighter than 20lb but i am slowly going to change to Nitlon on all of my lighter combos as they need replacing.


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

I use to use Fireline all the time, but have recently change my 2000 Luvias to 6LB Sunline super PE (green line) and my new Certate 3000 to 16LB Castaway's.

I haven't used the Certate yet, but have been very impressed with the Sunline on my Luvias. Longer casts and the ability to cast unweighted pastics a mile has been fantastic!! 10 x better than fireline.

The 16LB cast away is even thinner than my old 4LB fireline!!! Can't wait to use it this weekend!!

Ben


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I run 20lb nitlon on my stradic 6000 and love it. Also have some new spools of Tuf Line XP (x 2) and Fins braid (50/15lb and 6lb respectively) to try so looking forward to comparing them.

I really dont know why people bother with fireline...why put up with the breaking in phase when there's cheaper, thinner braids out there that work straight out of the box?? What advantages does fireline have over other lines once it is broken in?

I recently picked up both Tuf line XP and Fins for cheaper than the respective firelines at BCF.

On the otherhand my mate had some nitlon flourocarbon leader and hated it...found it too stiff and hard. Ive never used it so cant comment on that though.


----------



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been using the Nitlon (6lb, I think)and love it. It's lost its colour somewhat by now and I occasionally get air knotts, but the one 115m (or so) spool has lasted over 1 year, so I can't complain. 
I believe you can only buy it at one of the larger "chains" of tackle stores, or so I have been told. Unfortunately there isn't a store nearby, so I am interested to hear how the Sunline Super PE and (Platapus?)Castaway performs.
Cheers
Sanman


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Have been using Nitlon now for a while now in place if fireline.

Nitlon is a lot limper and softer (more like cotton than fireline). Casts very well straight up (no 'break in' period'). Have it spooled on a number of spools now in strengths varying from 4lb - 10lb.

I cannot fault it although sometimes it can be a challenge to tie in a breeze due to it being so supple. Have caught a lot of fish on it now and it seems great. Also comes in several different colors.

I know that many Tackleworld stores sell it in bulk spools - I get mine machine spooled at a local tackle shop and pay by the metre after it is spooled so have not bothered buying in bulk.

Bart70


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Go the Nitlon! its all i use on the baitcaster, pretty similar to bionic braid i reckon. As for fireline, i find its ok in the really light stuff like 2lb and 4lb but even then find it gets way more wind knots than Suffix braid which im using at the moment. Fireline is just too rough and wirey in my opinion, a bit like your mother in law :lol:


----------



## Bearclaw (Mar 10, 2008)

I run 50lb on my barra outfits it has to have the best abrashion resistant of them all, the yellow does fade like all true PE braids as they can't seem to able to find a colourfast dye. It also is one of the thinest PE braids, in most of the breaking strain. Good not strength, easy removal of birds nests. But with all these good qualities there comes a good price.

Myles


----------

